# Ceo and Zeus



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

My two lil worlds on this planet.

Meet Cleopatra and Zeus.
My two Rottweiler mixes...dunno with what.

They wandered up to my house one day (as babies) and adopted me.
I finally found where they came from about 2 weeks later...the owner didn't want them back. He was giving the pups away (and the mother to boot ) and that suited me just fine. 

Zeus:










Cleo(patra):










And the pair:










To be fair, this was well early on when I got them.

They're about 6 months now..

I do have some from about 4 months..if I can just find where I put them...

and I REALLY need to take some new ones (on a long list of things that have to got to be done ASAP)

Last I weighed them they were 52 lbs (Cleo) and 45 (Zeus). He's always ben the smaller of the two. Odd that. I figured being male he'd be the larger one.
Shows what _*I*_ know.

But will upload more ..ehh...ASAP.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aww they are two very lucky dogs to have found such a caring owner :thumbsup::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

they are beautfull love them dogs


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Awww lovely dogs :thumbup:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

OMG they are both gorgeous!!!!
:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

BIt of bad news that's weighing on me.

Cleo is at the Vet and will be for the couple of days...at LEAST.
She wouldn't eat, was lethargic, nose dry and warm...so..ZOOM to the vet we went.

Turns out, she has Parvo... (where's the damned bawlin your eyes out smiley anyway?)

They've got her on an IV and meds....

I did find something out though. Apparently, according to the Vet, black and tan are more susceptible to Parvo than others...

What messes with me though is this:

Both dogs, Cleo and Zeus, were given their Parvo shots.
Cleo STILL gets it.. (head scratcher)
Zeus? Fine and dandy (though being CLOSELY watched)

Anybody got ANY insight to that?


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous pups sorry to hear they are sick hope get well soon


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

wow they are beautiful puplets. I have no advice re the parvo though your prob better off starting a new thread in dog health..Some of the more experienced people should be able to help you there.

Fingers crossed she makes a speedy recovery soon x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Very cute, especially Cleo's upright ear on the last pic x


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> wow they are beautiful puplets. I have no advice re the parvo though your prob better off starting a new thread in dog health..Some of the more experienced people should be able to help you there.
> 
> Fingers crossed she makes a speedy recovery soon x


Thanks for that bit.

Still finding my way around here.

I appreciate the well wishes. They do a heart good.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Very cute, especially Cleo's upright ear on the last pic x


Thanks for that.

Btw, you've got quite an eye for photography. Loved your pics.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww they are so sweet 

They look like full Rotties to me (obviously you'll know better though) are they bigger or smaller than Rotties? Wondering if they're cross Dobermann perhaps?

idk just a guess!

I hope Cleo gets well soon & is back home


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> aww they are so sweet
> 
> They look like full Rotties to me (obviously you'll know better though) are they bigger or smaller than Rotties? Wondering if they're cross Dobermann perhaps?
> 
> ...


I was told they were mixed with St Bernard.
I don't see it. The owner of the mother had no fence and the dogs were left to roam outside so I don't think he has a clue either.

They are both approx 6 months now and weigh about 50 pounds.
I've never owned a Rotty before so I can't really say what their size relation is.

I found some newer (them at 5 months) pics

Cleo:



















Zeus:


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

They're both wee crackers, hope Cleo's gets better soon.


----------



## doramide7 (Oct 6, 2010)

new westie owner said:


> Gorgeous pups sorry to hear they are sick hope get well soon


wow they are beautiful puplets. I have no advice re the parvo though your prob better off starting a new thread in dog health..Some of the more experienced people should be able to help you there.

Fingers crossed she makes a speedy recovery soon x


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hope everything is well with your dogs-I was sorry to hear that Cleo was sick.
I reckon they're mixed with pitbull or staffy coz they have that kind of face. But then again, I could be miles off with my judgement! :lol:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

for how long has the pup been at the vet getting treatment?...says here that if he makes it through the first 3 - 4 days he'll recover

Parvo FAQs


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi 

Hope cleo is doing well  and zeus is coping, you must be at your wits end. I admire you for taking them on so quickly and they are lucky to have found you, best wishes :001_wub:


----------

